# Lee Valley seconds



## rb61 (Nov 25, 2013)

I have read several posts over the years from people that stated they hadn't seen anything wrong with the "seconds" tool they purchased through Lee Valley.

After working with my new shoulder plane for a few months, I think I finally stumbled across the "defect" that provided the great price.

It may not look too dramatic in the photos but it is obvious on the tool.
Check out the "e" in the first image showing the casting of "Veritas". I can live with this type of error over and over again.

I never did find the defect in the saw I bought during the previous seconds sale.


----------



## bonehed (Jan 2, 2014)

How can you possibly work with such a defect!!


----------



## Gene Howe (Feb 28, 2009)

Totally unacceptable!


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

What a POS!


----------



## acowboy (Nov 20, 2013)

100 years from now, it will be worth more than a non-defective one..:icon_smile:


----------



## Priusjames (Jan 13, 2014)

The nerve...


----------



## Camden (Oct 22, 2013)

Does Lee Valley advertise these sales on their website? How have I missed this? Granted, I don't shop there often, as they're, on average, a little spendy for my blood, but a seconds sale could be just the thing to get me within spitting distance.

WCT


----------



## tc65 (Jan 9, 2012)

There is only one "seconds" sale a year, on Cyber Monday, and it is on items that haven't passed QA for cosmetic reasons. 

Number of items is limited and it is first come first served. Items usually sell out early in the day. They don't have "sedonds" of all tools, so it can be hit and miss if you are looking for a specific item.

For the last sale, I really wanted a small plow plane, but they didn't have any seconds of that item. I ended up with a bevel up smooth plane instead  I didn't necessarily need one, but I'm sure glad I bought it - it's a wonderful plane - besides, I already had the money ready to spend so I had to get something.

They do mention the sale on their website, and you can sign up for their e-mail list as well.


----------



## rb61 (Nov 25, 2013)

Yes, tools sell out early in the sale. I think most inventory was gone by 6am this time.

The sale starts at midnight-eastern time, I think. I actually got my medium shoulder plane at 11:57 eastern.


----------

